# Bulk Powders Complete Pre-Workout Review.



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

*Bulk Powders Complete Pre-Workout Review*









​
Yesterday I received 2 free samples of bulk powders new pre workout supplement. Now there are many different types on the market, some aimed at filling you body with copious amounts of caffeine and 1-3 DMAA; others looking to give engorging pumps. This product though offers a much broader spectrum (hence the name Complete Pre-workout)

Just to get the ball rolling, I personally think this is a great product for a variety of reasons. To make things simple I'll list them off for you  ;



*1) Ingredients profile:*

*
*
​


*
*
Nutritional IngredientsActive Ingredients*Per 24g Serving:*

kJ: 353

Kcal: 84

Carbohydrate: 12.4g

of which sugars: 0.4g

Protein: 8.8g

Fat: Nil

of which saturates: Nil

Fibre: Nil

Sodium: Nil*Per 24g Serving:*

Branched Chain Amino Acids (3:1:1): 5g

Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AAKG): 3g

Citrulline Malate: 2.5g

Beta Alanine: 1.7g

L-Tyrosine: 400mg

Caffeine: 200mg

The ingredients profile is very broad yet provides a sufficient amount of each ingredient for your workout. I personally don't use a lot of stimulants as i suffer from blood vessel constriction in my lower legs which makes them ache, so the 200mg of caffeine hits the spot just nicely, with the addition of Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, this really helps to promote vaso-dialation and keep the blood flowing. Beta Alanine is one of those ingredients that is often over looked and not taken correctly; it is very effective (especially in conjunction with creatine) but needs to be taken 2-3 times a day. The fact that this product contains both Protein and BCAA's is quite nice, granted it's not a large quantity, but I imagine the aim is to just help with anti-catabolism rather than be a suitable supplementation to a pre-workout meal. Same goes with the carbohydrate source. But nether the less, this range of ingredients is impressive and very functional. I would say it is not for the people that need a lot of stimulants for their workout.



*2) Cost:*









​
£19.99 for a 720g is an extremely good price. This will give you 30 servings if you stick to the dosage guidelines, which is pretty impressive.



*3) Flavour:*









​
I was given two flavours; watermelon and Apple raspberry. My favourite was the watermelon, god i loved it. I wish there was a whey protein that tasted exactly the same and i would buy 100000 tubs of it. Both flavours were exactly what the said they were, in the apple and raspberry the raspberry was more dominant but you know what, at least it actually tasted like it said it should. I have tasted many different supplements and thing thing that annoys me the most is when they say they taste like strawberry, chocolate, vanilla but in reality they taste like ****. This supplements flavours have impressed me the most. :thumb:



*
*

*
4) Mixing:*









​
I tried two methods with each powder, 1) in a shaker 2) in a glass with a fork. As you can imagine it mixes very nicely in a shaker, I used about half the packet with around 150ml of water but I am sure you can use less. Unfortunately it didnt go brilliantly in the glass, several lumps and un-mixed patches but that's to be expected of a powdered supplement. It still tasted great though :laugh:



*
*

*
5) Effect:*









​
From a person whom has a poor tolerance to stimulants I was very pleased with this as it gave me the additional stimulation with quite a gradual comedown and I was able to get to sleep no problem. Felt very focused and controlled with a nice increase in blood flow.



*
Summary:*

*
*
​



[*=center]Great tasting 
[*=center]Low Price 
[*=center]Subtle yet noticeable effects 
[*=center]Not for people that need 900000mg of caffeine just to feel awake


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got my samples as well. Going to try one tonight and tomorrow. I have quite a high tolerance to stims so don't know what it will be like for me


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Got my samples as well. Going to try one tonight and tomorrow. I have quite a high tolerance to stims so don't know what it will be like for me


You will more than likely have to take some more caffeine to get the required buzz. I would definitely say even though it contains caffeine it doesn't really seem aimed at that section of the market. Maybe they will make another version (or change the current) to contain a bit more caffeine for those that desire it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i've got caffeine tabs so i'll neck a few of them with it! I don't get much of a buzz off 4 scoops of jak3d so even if it doesn't do much for me, it might still be good stuff


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> i've got caffeine tabs so i'll neck a few of them with it! I don't get much of a buzz off 4 scoops of jak3d so even if it doesn't do much for me, it might still be good stuff


4 scoops wow! :laugh: I remember the days of having a couple scoops in an energy drink :tongue:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice review fella :thumb: Im VERY stim sensitive, NO Xplode made me jittery, Jack3d made me dizzy and Hemo rage black just plain fvcked me up! Been looking for something like this for a while, i use 200mg caffein prework out atm so this sounds like it could be a definate possibility


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Nice review fella :thumb: Im VERY stim sensitive, NO Xplode made me jittery, Jack3d made me dizzy and Hemo rage black just plain fvcked me up! Been looking for something like this for a while, i use 200mg caffein prework out atm so this sounds like it could be a definate possibility


Sounds like you're the same as me, I like a little boost every now and then and 200mg seems to be the ticket.

I tried the Hemo rage black before, I probably got about 2 hours of ****ty sleep that night before having to get up :tongue:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Got mine yesterday so will try over the weekend, although I'm not expecting anything special as I've got a very high stimulant tolerance as I've abused them over the years!

x2 scoops of hemo rage black concentrate does fcuk all for me, I'm currently using x2 scoops C4 Extreme (brought back from the states) with a 200mg caffeine tab and only just feeling a slight buzz, but love the tingles the C4 gives


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

RDS said:


> I tried the Hemo rage black before, I probably got about 2 hours of ****ty sleep that night before having to get up :tongue:


I necked 6 cans of beer at 3 in the morning after taking that stuff. The devils work!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Think hemo rage is next to try!


----------



## haywirephoenix (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, nice review.

I've received bulk powder#s pre-workout watermelon as part of the bulk package and I missed the caffeine ingredient.

NO-XPLODE irritated the hell out of my stomach, I was up all night for different reasons and I'm concerned that this will do the same. Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------

